# my westie has bad skin



## fins mum (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi can anyone help - my westie has patches of skin -round but its not ringworm which appear like a spot first then flake creating hair loss and crusty edges 

it doesnt seem to worry him too much but i cant get rid of it 

he has had steroids and antibiotics and regular baths with malaseb 

he has had these on and off for months now 

we thought once the winter was here it would go but it hasnt 

any ideas??



i


----------



## Hollydog (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi
Our westie has exactly the same skin problem, round excema type looking sores, the only thing we have found to help is good old Sudocream (from your local chemist, most likely in the baby nappy cream section). It takes the redness out of the sore almost immediately and stops it from irritating holly, then the skin heals quite quickly.
Hope this helps you too,
T.x


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

it might also be connected to his diet. what food does he get? westies are prone to skin conditions as im sure you are aware. so its important that he is on a good quality food. i would avoid any that contain wheat or wheat gluten and meat and animal derivatives.


----------



## fins mum (Nov 16, 2008)

Thank you for your help 

i have changed his food to wheat and gluten free, no additives , prebiotics etc etc 

and within a week the redness has gone and the crustiness seems to be flaking off but no more crustiness has formed- it is almost unbelievable 

he is being clipped on saturday which will help as he is looking a bit of a mess

the food was pets at home brand so i am even more surprised !!!

fingers crossed we've cracked it!!!!


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi i have a gsd, im feeding pets at home brand dried food as i couldnt get JWB that week, and the girl said wainrights is the same, he has come out in a couple red sore ichy sores thats crusts and flakes like you said i was also feeding cuisine from pah , just made me wonder if it could be thier food .


----------



## jmdnnlln (Dec 16, 2008)

fins mum said:


> Hi can anyone help - my westie has patches of skin -round but its not ringworm which appear like a spot first then flake creating hair loss and crusty edges
> 
> it doesnt seem to worry him too much but i cant get rid of it
> 
> ...


Hi we have 2 westies and on one of my dogs he does occasionally deveop small crusty spots and very sensative skin.
If this is the case then it may not only be his diet, but rather flea allergy, this condition may indicate it's time to re-apply your dogs Frontline treatment. In our case this works for us everytime.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

I would maybe look at his diet - what are you feeding
regards
DT


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 10, 2008)

There are lots of dogs who suffer with skin problems nowadays and I think the quality of ingredients in the food fed have a lot to do with it. My Bernese puppy has had an issue with dry flaky skin on her lower back which I never experienced with my past Bernese but I'm feeding Arden Grange Puppy Junior Large Breed now (which she loves) instead of Burns (which also caused a few issues with her bowels!) along with a capsule of Omega 3 each morning and now she's looking absolutely great. I don't think the capsule will be needed for much longer. Her coat is looking good and I think her adult coat will be through soon, so I don't know if that will help as it will not be so thick and wooly. I hope you have managed to sort your Westie out - I can see I'm a bit late giving you details of my own experience.


----------



## Aly12 (Oct 19, 2008)

I was going to suggest Burns food but it seems that didn't suit.


----------



## indf2dawn (May 16, 2009)

My three year old female westie has had this for about 6 months now. Told to keep her off beef products, used tukey and rice wainwrights instead and fresh chicken. Maleseb shampoo, antibiotics etc. Four trips to vets and no improvement.

I tried Sudocrem and do you know she is a lot happier and her skin is clearing up beautifully.

Will continue the diet, bath, sudocrem and an occasional half a human antihistamine tablet.

Good Luck


----------



## Aly12 (Oct 19, 2008)

I have also read on other forums that Many Tears rescue use Dermacton cream on any dogs with bad skin and it appears to be working very well. If you google Dermacton you should find a link for it.


----------

